# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ζηνοβια [Zenovia]

## Nicholas Peppas

Θα παρουσιασω σημερα ενα πλοιο για το οποιο ξερω πολυ λιγα πραγματα και το οποιον δεν το βρισκω στα περιεχομενα του ναυτιλια.

Το πλοιο ηταν το *ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ* που χαθηκε κοντα στην Λαρνακα στις 7 Ιουνιου 1980....

Αλλα ενα αρθρο απο τον Ριζοσπαστη της 14ης Μαρτιου 1980 αναφερει οτι το πλοιο εκανε ηδη ταξιδια απο την Γιουγκοσλαβια για την Πατρα και την Συρια τον Μαρτιο 1980.  

19800314 Zenobia.jpg

Επομενως το ταξιδι του Ιουνιου 1980 που αναφερεται στις παρα κατω ιστοσελιδες δεν ηταν το παρθενικο του.

Φιλε _ellinis_. Μεταφερε αυτο το θεμα οπου ειναι σωστο

Zenovia.jpg

http://www.sea-gate.gr/article.php?id=369&sid=




> *ΤΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ*
> 
> Το *Ζηνοβία* θεωρείται ένα από τα δέκα καλύτερα ναυάγια του κόσμου, και σίγουρα το καλύτερο ναυάγιο της μεσογείου. Βυθίστηκε στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι σαν ένας σύγχρονος Τιτανικός στις 7 Ιουνίου 1980 έξω από το λιμάνι Λάρνακας. 
> 
> Το πλοίο Σουηδικής προελεύσεως κατασκευάστηκε το 1979 από την εταιρία KOCKUMS στο Μάλμο της Σουηδίας. Έχει 173 μέτρα μήκος 23 μέτρα πλάτος και 13 μέτρα ύψος. Εφοδιασμένο με σύγχρονα για την εποχή συστήματα πλοήγησης , ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στις 4 Μαΐου 1980 από το Mάλμο της Σουηδία. Φορτωμένο με 108 φορτηγά αυτοκίνητα, αρκετά  εμπορεύματα και 140 επιβάτες κατευθυνόταν για την Μεσόγειο θάλασσα και την αγορά της Μέσης Ανατολής και συγκεκριμένα της Συρίας. 
> 
> Στις 22 Μαΐου μπήκε στην Μεσόγειο και έκανε τον πρώτο του σταθμό στο Λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αφού έμεινε για δύο μέρες στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου αναχώρησε για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Στα μέσα της διαδρομής μεταξύ Αθήνας και Ηρακλείου το πλοίο παρουσίαζε σοβαρά προβλήματα. Οι αντλίες που ρύθμιζαν το σύστημα αντιστάθμισης είχαν βάλει περισσότερο νερό σε ορισμένες δεξαμενές από το κανονικό. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να χάσει την ισορροπία του. Ο καπετάνιος κατάφερε να πάρει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά όπου μετά από 4 μέρες κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν το επιπλέον νερό και νόμισαν ότι έλυσαν το πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Ζηνοβια* κατα το Miramar




> IDNo:     7807087     Year:     1979
> Name:     ZENOBIA     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     11.8.79
> Flag:     SWE     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     8919     Link:     2374
> DWT:     10000     Yard No:     567
> Length overall:     163.5     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     150.8     Country of build:     SWE
> Beam:     23.0     Builder:     Kockums
> ...



Διαβαστε επισης εδω

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Zenobia

Zenovia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλες φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν εδω http://www.hhvferry.com/zenobia.html, απο τις οποιες μεταφερω μια δυο εδω




> The *Zenobia* was the lead ship in the trio of 'Challenger' class ro-ro vessels, and was delivered by Kockums in Malm� in late 1979 to her owners Rederi AB Nord�. The ship entered service on the Volos (Greece) to Tartous (Syria) run of the Greece-Syria Express Line where she joined the existing *Scandinavia* (which some years later became Ventouris' _Saturnus_ and then the _Greenfield_) and the _Falster_(ex-_Prince de Bretagne,_ later the _Vega_ and a ship which had nearly met her own early demise when the bow section of the ship capsized during the ship's stretching in 1977). The latter pair were soon replaced by the _Zenobia_'s newly-delivered sisterships. In January 1980, the ships' route was extended with Koper in what was then Yugoslavia replacing Volos. 
> 
> Early in the morning of 2 June 1980, as the ship neared the end of a Koper-Tartous trip, the ship ran into trouble off the harbour of Larnaca in Cyprus. The ship developed a serious list of as much as 40 degrees but efforts over the next five days looked likely to save her. However ultimately she sank at about 2 am on June 7. The wreck lies at a depth of 42 metres, approximately 1.5 kilometres off Larnaca. 
> 
> The most popular theory for the ship's sinking surrounds her computerised ballasting system, which appears to have developed a fault. A maintenance team was apparently sent aboard to fix this problem and the list was successfully reduced to as little as two degrees. However she later listed again to port, her cargo shifted and the _Zenobia_ was lost..


Zenovia3.jpg

Zenovia4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Νίκο με συγχωρείς που θα διαφωνήσω , όχι μαζί σου αλλά με το δημοσίευμα.
Πρώτη φορά ακούω για <καλό ναυάγιο> και μάλιστα όχι απλά καλό αλλά από καλλίτερα.
Για μεγάλο ναυάγιο έχω ακούσει , για τραγικό έχω ακούσει ,αλλά για καλλίτερο πρώτη φορά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πολυ συνχρονο και ακριβο βαπορι για την εποχη και ισως πολυ high tech που δεν μπορεσαν να το ελενξουν.Να πουμε οτι το αδελφακι του ατυχου Ζηνοβια ειχε ερθει στην ελλαδα πριν 5 χρονια ως ALKMINI A. της GA FERRIES.Eνα φανταστικο βαπορι που ταξιδεψε εναν χρονο μονο στην αδριατικη

----------

